# ***What's your most recent chi pic on your phone?***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

One of my fb groups had a cute idea where everyone was posting their most recent pic of their chis they had on their phone or cameras! 

Love this idea! 

Here are my 2 most recent pics I had from yesterday! My girls chewing their favorite Nature's Variety bullies!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, Lola and Mimi look so cute !! I don't know how to take pics with my phone :-(. someday , I will figure it out ....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Hahahahaha we were taking selfies last night!


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

This is the most recent pic in my phone. It was taken with a camera, though. 









Haven't been snapping pics with my phone lately, cause the quality isn't that good. This is the last one I took with my phone camera.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I deleted some yesterday but the most recent still on my phone as it cracks me up is the Sonny Selfie!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

OMG so cute! Did he take it himself! I know when I
Leave my phone on the bed Corona loves swiping it with her paw and watching the screen change. I am waiting for her to "accidently"'send someone a text! Lol Or take a selfie!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes he touched my screen with his tongue LOL


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> oh, Lola and Mimi look so cute !! I don't know how to take pics with my phone :-(. someday , I will figure it out ....


Thank elaine! I was surprised to see Lola chewing so well bc of her bad teeth! You can post the most recent pics from your camera too, not just phone!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

michele said:


>


So cute Michele! I love both pics!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Corona Pup said:


> Hahahahaha we were taking selfies last night!


Corona is such a sweet girl, love her selfies! 💖


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ferrari4000 said:


> This is the most recent pic in my phone. It was taken with a camera, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg your chi baby is so beautiful! How old is he or she? Love their markings!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> I deleted some yesterday but the most recent still on my phone as it cracks me up is the Sonny Selfie!


Haha sonny says "back off mama! I got this all by myself!"
That's so funny and adorable christie!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I must confess that I have never taken a pic with my phone, never, not once. I haven't even tried to figure out how lol. I do use my daughters phone sometimes, and i am the worst photographer ever.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh come on Stella,we need some pics.Get daughter to show you how to do it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just got up. Dex was wagging his tail looking at me lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

These are too cute! 

Stella Sonny needs photos of his Twin!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is a better photographer than I am Christie!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's a fun idea and I'm loving the pictures that have been posted so far. 

Here's the last one I took with my phone (yesterday morning) - the chis waking up their very tired daddy to go outside. lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> He is a better photographer than I am Christie!


Oh please! I know you can do it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I must confess that I have never taken a pic with my phone, never, not once. I haven't even tried to figure out how lol. I do use my daughters phone sometimes, and i am the worst photographer ever.


Come on Stella! You can do it! Now you HAVE to!! Lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> just got up. Dex was wagging his tail looking at me lol


Hi Dex! He's like come on mama, I want some Primal pleaaseeeeee!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's a fun idea and I'm loving the pictures that have been posted so far.
> 
> Here's the last one I took with my phone (yesterday morning) - the chis waking up their very tired daddy to go outside. lol


I love all the photos everyone has been sharing! There is nothing that melts my heart more than chihuahuas and their papas!! This picture is too cute for words Cam!


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

This was actually tonight. Kraken decided he needed all of his toys on the couch.

OK, I'm sitting now throw it. THROW THE DUCK!!!


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's a fun idea and I'm loving the pictures that have been posted so far.
> 
> Here's the last one I took with my phone (yesterday morning) - the chis waking up their very tired daddy to go outside. lol


That is adorable and oh so familiar, except in our house, the picture would be after I've taken him out, and he and dad are going back to bed for an hour while I get ready for work


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

just begging for food....as usual


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kraken said:


> This was actually tonight. Kraken decided he needed all of his toys on the couch.
> 
> OK, I'm sitting now throw it. THROW THE DUCK!!!


Awwww all his friends are there!! What a sweetie! Does he play with them all or snuggle w them?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pure love said:


> just begging for food....as usual


Omg they are the cutest beggers ever! How can you say no to those faces? I hope they got some yummy treats!
PS, love the blue nails!!!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Kraken said:


> This was actually tonight. Kraken decided he needed all of his toys on the couch.
> 
> OK, I'm sitting now throw it. THROW THE DUCK!!!


Awe! Kraken is so similar to Corona, except Corona has the white on her face.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Zorana1125 said:


> Omg your chi baby is so beautiful! How old is he or she? Love their markings!


she is 4+ months right now. I love her asymmetrical markings too..


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

pigeonsheep said:


> just got up. Dex was wagging his tail looking at me lol


dex is soo cute, looking at u like that.. :love10:


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's a fun idea and I'm loving the pictures that have been posted so far.
> 
> Here's the last one I took with my phone (yesterday morning) - the chis waking up their very tired daddy to go outside. lol


lovely! I can relate. My chi baby has been the one waking me up every morning ever since I got her. Don't need the alarm anymore. lol


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Kraken said:


> This was actually tonight. Kraken decided he needed all of his toys on the couch.
> 
> OK, I'm sitting now throw it. THROW THE DUCK!!!


I love the name "Kraken". He's such a good boy, sitting like that and paying attention to u.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Pure love said:


> just begging for food....as usual


these 2 are too cute for words. LOVE the painted nails! :love5:


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Random phone pics are the best! My snuggle bug!! I love this thread and everyone's cute babies!!!!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love all the photos everyone has been sharing! There is nothing that melts my heart more than chihuahuas and their papas!! This picture is too cute for words Cam!


Aww thanks! I know what you mean. I love seeing men with their chihuahuas because men who love chis are the best. 



Kraken said:


> That is adorable and oh so familiar, except in our house, the picture would be after I've taken him out, and he and dad are going back to bed for an hour while I get ready for work


This happens when we come back in too (the joys of working from home! hehe). Not fair for you to have to see them cuddle up while you have to get ready for work though! lol



ferrari4000 said:


> lovely! I can relate. My chi baby has been the one waking me up every morning ever since I got her. Don't need the alarm anymore. lol


That's what I always call Rocky, an alarm clock! :lol: Lilo is my lazy girl, she'll often sleep in as long as we don't get up, but Rocky wakes us up every morning without fail. Best alarm clock ever. 



Kraken said:


> This was actually tonight. Kraken decided he needed all of his toys on the couch.
> 
> OK, I'm sitting now throw it. THROW THE DUCK!!!


Aww how cute! And so funny. My Rocky does that too when we're busy. As if bringing all his toys one by one will make us more likely to play with him. lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Corona Pup said:


> Random phone pics are the best! My snuggle bug!! I love this thread and everyone's cute babies!!!!!


So so cute! Corona has the sweetest face! Is it sad that most of the pics on my phone are of my chis??? Lol!


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww all his friends are there!! What a sweetie! Does he play with them all or snuggle w them?


He will play with them and snuggle with them if there isn't a lap available. He just figured out fetch. I'm so happy he did, for the longest time he'd run out to it, then run back

When we went to visit family, he learned from my MIL's dogs that any toy with a squeaker needs to be dissected. Once he's removed the squeakier, he's pretty happy with them, but before that they MUST be destroyed, so we now have to buy new ones every 2-3 months


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww how cute! And so funny. My Rocky does that too when we're busy. As if bringing all his toys one by one will make us more likely to play with him. lol
> 
> Lilo is my lazy girl, she'll often sleep in as long as we don't get up


We'd actually been playing for an hour. I thought I had him tired out/settled enough that we could cuddle up and I could get some studying done. Kraken had other ideas, but come on, when they look at you like that how do you say no?

So we played for another half hour and now I'm behind a chapter in my class:roll eyes: He's totally worth it!

Kraken is like Lilo, he'll sleep until he hears us get up. And after he's gone out, he's happy to come back to bed for an hour or four. I actually stopped bringing him into work in the morning because his highness likes to go back to sleep until 10 or 11. There are many days I wish I had his life


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What a great idea! Lola and Mimi look so cute and happy chewing on their snack too.

To bad I stopped using my phone camera now. I don't have any recent one's on there.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

BasketMichele said:


> What a great idea! Lola and Mimi look so cute and happy chewing on their snack too.
> 
> To bad I stopped using my phone camera now. I don't have any recent one's on there.


Thank you Michele! Lola has awful teeth and gets annual dentals where they always extract teeth so it's rare to see her enjoying a chew! Makes me so happy! You can use photos off your camera too! Phones or cameras! 
I gotta snap a pic of my boys tomorrow, I think they feel left out! Lol!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

My most recent picture of millie is of her wearing her new pink pompom beanie... She isn't too keen on it bless her, as you can see by her facial expression!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Now that is just precious! Hey she let you put it in and take a picture! What a good girl! She is adorable!!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> My most recent picture of millie is of her wearing her new pink pompom beanie... She isn't too keen on it bless her, as you can see by her facial expression!


Awww what a cutie! She doesn't look too thrilled, but the fact that she let you put it on and take a picture is pretty good. Mine would have fought not to have it on and would have probably ripped it off seconds later.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

a big cat came up on the deck and looked in the sliding glass door this morning. I wanted to get a pic of the cat, but by the time I got my camera, he was gone. Minnie, Tootsie and Peyton were going crazy and wanted to get out to chase the cat . i'm not sure Ellie understood what was going on lol.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

That's hillarious! Looks like my back door! We have an evil cat that has adopted us and lives on our back porch! Corona loves to tease him through the glass. Corona plays with my indoor cats and thinks everyone loves her. We shoo away "bob"
As we've nicknamed him, before letting Corona on the deck. One time
We missed him and he swiped at Corona and sent her flying. Luckily no claws out, ans she wasn't hurt at all, so all in all
It was kind of funny! But I don't trust that cat as far as I can throw him and it has to weigh a good 15 pounds at least!!! I should try and get a window pic when he is around!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Corona Pup said:


> That's hillarious! Looks like my back door! We have an evil cat that has adopted us and lives on our back porch! Corona loves to tease him through the glass. Corona plays with my indoor cats and thinks everyone loves her. We shoo away "bob"
> As we've nicknamed him, before letting Corona on the deck. One time
> We missed him and he swiped at Corona and sent her flying. Luckily no claws out, ans she wasn't hurt at all, so all in all
> It was kind of funny! But I don't trust that cat as far as I can throw him and it has to weigh a good 15 pounds at least!!! I should try and get a window pic when he is around!


lol. yeah, this cat I have never seen before. I think maybe someone new moved in cause usually the cats stay out of my yard cause they know there are a pack of dogs here. but , this one was a huge cat too. 
yes, try to get a pic of the cat . that's be funny. I need to keep camera more close by so I don't miss a good pic like that


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jessicashield said:


> My most recent picture of millie is of her wearing her new pink pompom beanie... She isn't too keen on it bless her, as you can see by her facial expression!


Awww she is so adorable in her pink hat! What a little trooper!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> a big cat came up on the deck and looked in the sliding glass door this morning. I wanted to get a pic of the cat, but by the time I got my camera, he was gone. Minnie, Tootsie and Peyton were going crazy and wanted to get out to chase the cat . i'm not sure Ellie understood what was going on lol.


Omg how funny! I can see how intrigued they all are by the cat! Oh and I love that Peyton joined them too, her coat is amazing Elaine! 😙


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We had a boys day this morning filled with paw fur and nail trims, treats from Woof Life, and visiting daddy at work! 
It was good to get quality time w my boys!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I love looking at all these photos, they are great. My daughter brought this hoody home from NYC for Bella last week so this is my most recent pic. x


----------

